# Kodiak YFM400FWJ help needed



## karisa60 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi,
have been searching service manual for Kodiak 400 4x4 downloaded few and paid for crap. I need the knowledge of middle drive gear reassemply i.e. specs on tolerances on gears and how to measure them. Any help appriciated.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

What year model?


----------

